# What Have You Done For Your Party Today?



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

Those are amazing!!! What did you use for these? great work!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I actually got them from Oriental Trading. Only $2 for 12


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Those really look nice. They will be a great addition to your buffet table.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Those look great! Well done MissMandy! I worked on my Halloween party guest list and am trying to locate everybody's email for the evites (kinda lame I know but I am also planning a wedding and evites are cheaper!).


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That's not lame at all, psox. I send all my invites though facebook lol. I'd love to send all elaborate invites, but it's just not in the budget. That money could be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

i was supposed to finish my pingpong ball eyeballs today but since i used oil based paint, they havent dried yet. grr..


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Cleaned off the patio today and moved my husband's grill (he's not happy lol) to make room for the witch display. Hope to have_ that_ done by Wednesday. Miss Mandy your food labels came out great!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks  Witch display? Ooooo can't wait to see pix of that!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

worked on my food labels and went to Christmas Tree Shop to check out some prizes for the games and costume contest. Got some coffee mugs with Breakfast teas to put in them, with cinnamon sticks. Also some scented candles (pumpkin pie), and some really cute little mini tin buckets (Halloween colored of course) to put some Dunkin' Donuts gift cards in.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Sent out our invite to our big Halloween Party at the end of the month....finally! Hubby finished remodeling my kitchen today, and put in a great serving bar which will come in handy with all the events coming up. My Ghoul's Night Out is next Saturday so that was cutting it super close! 
Tonight and tomorrow I am forcing myself to rest and relax and enjoy my little 18 month old foster baby who is returning to his family on Tuesday. We've had him 14 months and it will be like saying goodbye to one of my own.  I figure once he is gone I can grieve and vent by going CRAZY decorating!!!!


----------



## HalloweeNut Productions (Sep 26, 2009)

I JUST finished my party music mix. It includes everything spooky, with genres like Metal, Psychobilly, Surf, Horror Punk, and many others, along with horror movies quotes.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Working on food labels for the dessert/candy table. It's starting to come together but honestly, working on this has reminded me of how much time everything takes. Even the simplest of things!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I found some bowls for my party at a thrift store. I also found a tub for the sodas.


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Working on space allocation, and placement of scare props and pieces.


----------



## ZombieSlayerMummy (Oct 3, 2011)

I hit the thrift store and purchased some old linens (at only $1 each) to age and tatter to cover the furniture in our house. Cheap bed skirts are made of a cheese cloth like material and will shred very nicely! I also put up "creepy cloth" drapery in our front windows. I will need to work on it a bit more. It's not turning out how I pictured it.  Yesterday I put fake spider webs on the family pictures I will not be taking down. I removed most of our decorative accents to be replaced with eerie ones.

I still have tons to do, but I will soon make a list room by room and go one step at a time.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Ghouliet said:


> I found some bowls for my party at a thrift store. I also found a tub for the sodas.
> View attachment 90556
> View attachment 90557


I have that tub, and those bat dishes.....have you been going through my garage????


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

...decorated (indoors) and organized the rest of the decorations for the party. I'm also doing a "guess the number of candies" in container, so I got those all counted out and in the container. I needed some easy stuff to knock off the list. I wanted to decorate outside but it was really rainy and windy. Hopefully I'll get to that later this week...or next weekend...

MissMandy, I love the labels. I've been trying to find something like place cards but I really like those!


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

oops...double post...


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

...built my lit tree and hung crows in it
...decorated the front door with webbing and caution tape + a halloween wreath
...spider webbed the entire fireplace head to toe, webbed up the coffee table
...decorated most of the 1st floor of the house, few more bits to hang up and touch up
...went shopping for a potty chair to use as my chip and dip platter this year


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I started opening my Halloween party boxes to take inventory and make a shopping list for this week. Not much, but it's a start!


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

Everyones stuff sounds so great!! I aquired some IV drip bags that I am going to fill with different kinds of mixed drinks in various Halloween-ish colours (red, green, orange) that my guests will be able to use syringes to get shots out of the bag.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That's an awesome idea, 1031lover! 

Haven't done anything party related yet today. I'm still working on my coffee  For anyone who's having their party the last weekend of October, like me.....there's only 3 weekends left to work on projects and get shopping done!  I never count the actual weekend of the party. I'll be too busy cooking and cleaning to leave the house to do any shopping lol.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

badgirl said:


> I have that tub, and those bat dishes.....have you been going through my garage????


I really like them and was surprised to find them at a thrift store. I paid $14.50 for all of them.


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks MissMandy, I am super excited to see how they turn out and I promise I will take lots of pictures to show you guys!!


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

I've started decorating a bit, with my two year old's help. We have SO much to do that really the only thing I've got down pat is an increasing sense of panic! But next weekend is my son's b day so after that I'll be able to really focus on getting ready for our big day! I love the food labels.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

1031lover said:


> Everyones stuff sounds so great!! I aquired some IV drip bags that I am going to fill with different kinds of mixed drinks in various Halloween-ish colours (red, green, orange) that my guests will be able to use syringes to get shots out of the bag.


This sounds amazing!!! care to share where you are getting your bags and syringes?! very curious!


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Decoration has commenced
mantle has been completed only 80% of my house to do now lol
I picked up syringes too! got them from my local party store, same with some beakers.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

joshspiderman that looks awesome!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Very spooky, josh! Lighting really sets the mood. Which reminds me....I still need to buy colored bulbs! 

I just finished making labels for the costume contest buckets and a label for the hot cocoa that will go in one of the prize baskets.


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

BewitchingHalloween said:


> This sounds amazing!!! care to share where you are getting your bags and syringes?! very curious!


I am a vet student so I have easy access to empty fluid bags that were used for surgery and I ordered a couple of boxes of syringes through the clinic. I think my guests will really appreciate this particular "decoration" since the majority of them are vet students as well! If you want to try this yourself, I bet you could try asking a vet if you can have the empty saline bags (these usually just go in the trash) and you might be able to buy syringes at a livestock feed/ farm supply store.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Miss Mandy those look great. So creative.


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

*I bought these syringes*


----------



## Moomi (Aug 17, 2011)

Today I made most of the planning done. As soon as I can I will start with my decoration. Hopefully I will have some time to make a coffin out of bananaboxes this year.....but I'm not sure I've got the time. A looooot to do


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh where did u get theese? ive looked at some syringes at the pharmacy but im not sure if they are big enough for jell-o as ive never done it in a syrringe before. Does the opening have to be any special size?


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

the syringe shots, should be offered at your local halloween store but spirit has them and so does amazon.com. haven't tried them out yet but very excited too
heres some links

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tum-6pk-syringe-shots/

http://www.partycity.com/product/party+shooter+syringe+shot+6ct.do

http://www.ez-squeeze.com/ez-inject-syringes-c-6

Video on doing syringe shots


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Holy crap, those guys were making a bunch of those! And did you see all those boxes of jello still on the counter? Good gawd lol


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh my.. hope there where more people coming to the party than those 3 

sadly the shipiing on the 3 websites where a bit crazy to Scandinavia, but at least now i have a word to google in my seach so thanx for the links. I realise i need to bring retailers attention to halloween in future year if i want cool stuff here too. Maybe i should start my own import instead.....hmm..


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

If you need a lot of syringes it's a heck of a lot cheaper online:

40 pack of 2 oz/60 cc/60 ml syringes. Catheter tip is probably better for getting the jello out than the luer lock. You should also check eBay. I don't use it but I think someone in another thread found an even better deal.

http://www.dealmed.com/Products/Syringes/BD-2-oz-Catheter-Tip-Syringe-40-Box

Smaller box that probably has the wrong photos with it. It's cheaper per piece 'cuz it's off-brand. Probably not an issue for jello shots! I only buy the brand name because I use syringes for ink refilling and gluing and I want them to last more than one use.

http://www.dealmed.com/Products/Syringes/60-cc-2-oz-Catheter-Tip-Syringe-25-Box

More can be found here


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I sent the invitations out for my kids' party in 2 weeks. I am going to unload all of the decorations from my shed today and get inventory of what I still need. Lots of work to go!


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

Had a very productive afternoon and got all the parts I need to construct my costume contest trophies and most of the stuff for the prizes that go with the trophies. I am getting so inspired by all of you guys on here and I am so glad that I found this site early enough to put some of your amazing ideas to good use!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Mailed my invitations! Actually yesterday.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I picked up two 2-tiered stands, hand soap at JoAnns today for 50 percent off and a coffin mold at 30 percent off.


----------



## jamesmoore80 (Sep 22, 2011)

My girlfriend and I are throwing our first Halloween party this year. So far we've got the invites sent out, 2 play lists created, some shopping done, some alcohol bought, and some planning done. Tomorrow we're going to a Home Haunt to buy some more props. We just got our Bucky skeleton and will start to turn it into a charred corpse soon. We have a lot of work over the next 3 weeks, but it will be a lot of fun too!

http://grooveshark.com/playlist/Halloween/58749532


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I love those stands, Ghouliet! And those invites are beautiful, james! So many different spooky beers. Are they all local brews?

All I really did today was spray paint some pvc candles. Took a quick run to CVS and ended up buying a small cauldron (only 1.99) and a plastic skull (4.99).


----------



## jamesmoore80 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Invites and beer*

Thanks MissMandy! My girlfriend did all the work on the invites so I can't take any credit for them. Not all the beer is local. It's mostly from New England and the Midwest though. I love pumpkin beer and know a lot of people aren't familiar with it, at least amongst my friends. So I'm getting a mix of that and several hard ciders along with some Gothic Punch and liquor. Looking forward to see other people's ideas and prep for their parties!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Gotta love New England! 

I just grabbed some baking items for the party today (white chocolate chips, semi sweet chocolate chunks, creme de menthe chips, & caramels). I also got another pumpkin at the market. Now I'm off to Walmart to get all of my Halloween candy!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

*whispers* Psst....hey, I got the goods


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I just put together some of the prizes. Thought ya'll might like to see 

These are for Winking Murderer. The one with the zombie ribbon is for Best Death and the one with the gift card is either for the murderer or the guest who reveals who the murderer is (all depends on how the game plays out!)










This is for Funniest Costume










And this is for Best Costume of the Night










I'm still waiting for the zombie head bowl from Spirit  The tracking # says it'll be delivered on the 26th....that's cutting it mighty close! The issue I'm having, is that the Funniest costume prize, seems like it's more "grand" than the Best costume prize (even though I spent more money on the best costume). I do have another skull mug I could throw in there, but I don't want the two prizes to be so similar. Any suggestions?


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

I love the Funniest costume prize and the fleece blanket looks very cozy!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Missmandy, your prizes look great!


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

love all the ideas in this thread, its a great way to keep busy and push ourselves and get inspired 

i started making these candy poppers today. they are made from empty TP rolls and tissue paper and ribbon. i filled them with candy as well as trinkets. 
i hide these all over the house and yard (if its nice outside) and the kids have to FIND their treats lol
it seems to keep them busy and active and they keep searching and searching in hopes that there is more that someone missed lol
i also will fill easter eggs with goodies and paint them like eyeballs and hide them for the kids to find as well.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks ya'll 

Omg, boogybaby...what a fantastic idea!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I started setting up for our 14th Annual Boo Bash, happening this Saturday, the 8th!

We are doing a Haunted Luau and Beach Party theme this year. I blatantly ripped off...ummm I mean "Benchmarked" some great ideas from other Halloween Forum members, including the roasting spit and the cauldron creep. Thanks to the members who provided the needed inspiration to make this scene come together!
















Eric


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I found a really cool napkin holder for my party yesterday and today I am personally delivering my invitations. I am fully committed or is that I should be committed? lol








Wolfbeard I love the way that looks! great job.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That is beyond awesome, Wolfbeard! Really great job 

I love that you're hand delivering the invites, Ghouliet. Do you plan on dressing up or anything?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

No, no dressing up, this is just going to be a very casual thing in the driveway/front yard. I plan on having the cemetery all set up and the fog machine going. (Unless it produces too much fog.) There will be tables on the right side of the driveway in that area and a long buffet table in the driveway. One of my neighbors said she would lend me her screened fire pit but I haven't decided if I will need it or not. My daughter said she would help me set up. If we have good weather it will be outside but if it is too windy or raining we will go inside. Usually it is pretty nice on Halloween here in AZ. I haven't done prizes but I may get it in gear and make a few.


----------



## Lactose The Intolerant (Oct 6, 2011)

I got these tombstones a few years ago and was planning on doing the same thing with them.


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

Those poppers are such a great idea boggybaby and I love the idea of making the kids hunt for them! 
That scene is awesome wolfbeard, it looks like alot of thought and time went into it!!


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Boogybaby, that is a great idea!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That sounds like a real good time, Ghouliet. I'd love to have neighbors over for a Halloween dinner in the driveway! It's so different


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

And this is for Best Costume of the Night










Miss Mandy if you don't mind me asking, where did you get such cute blanket?
I would love to use that in one of my prize baskets?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I actually found that at CVS lol.


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank u!!=) I will have to check mine out lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You're welcome


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

thank you MissMandy, 1031lover, SasyGrl31, and Ghouliet.

can also use empty paper towel rolls and saran wrap rolls etc. just cut them down to a needed size if some items are bigger than others. in the eyeball i usually put bugs and snakes etc. NO NOT REAL ONES lol
another idea is to print off some creepy poems or lil stories or fun facts and stuff them in the poppers or eyeballs.
i try to stay away from candy as much as possible cuz they get enough of that when TOTing.


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, considering my Adult party is TOMORROW (*feeling the anxiety), we have just about everything finished! (bathroom, stairway, bar, basement, front & back yards, gazebo - our Vampire Lair... all decorated) Our graveyard is almost put together (that's hubbys job today), I have a quick witch to construct outside too. The prop that's worrying me the most is the one I've been building for over a month now and I'm still not finished. So besides all that, I'll be cooking all day today and setting everything up tonight and tomorrow morning. OH yea, and in there I'll have to find some time to get dressed in my Zombie Alice in Wonderland costume too.


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

That's exciting sweetnscary that your party is tomorrow! Please take pics of your setup for us once it is all ready 
My party is not until the 29th but I am getting a little bit more done each day. Here are my latest projects, some of the trophies for the costume contest and a few little pumpkins that I made.


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

I have accomplished a couple of things, but still have SO MUCH to do! 

Here are the drink tags I have been working on. I made about 200 hundred. Some have enough elastic for liquor and beer bottles and the others are longer for plastic cups. I also laminated the back using clear duck tape.
















Here are the Costume Contest trophies. I will also have gift baskets to go with them. 















I have also been cutting out bats from cardboard boxes to hang from the ceiling. I still have to spray paint them black, but I had to take a break. I have cut out about 60 and my hands are killing me! haha








Lastly, I have about 40 of the toilet paper candles that I have to finish hot gluing and painting. I will be hanging those from the ceiling too.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, I am super impressed with both 1031lover's and CantHalloweenBeTwiceAYear's trophies! Those came out real awesome you guys


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Decorated the bathroom with spiders last night. Scared my roommate when she woke up for work this morning. Mission accomplished


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Didn't do a dang party related thang today. But, my zombie head bowl finally came in the mail  A little disapointed with the quality, but it'll do.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Love what everyone has going on so far- the finished products are going to be amazing 

I've been testing new recipes, making my spider cacoons, printing out creepy portraits for frames but mostly procrastinating lol Its raining here today so painting has been put off ugh

Haven't even thought about prizes and tropheys yet- eeck! Oh what a world


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

I made my own sillouette bats. I just couldn't justify spending money on precut ones from Martha Stewart. More fun making my own. I have had one on the wall for a month now. Even my boyfriend forgets it's there.


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm decorating outside today. The weather is gorgeous so it's a good day for that. 
I also got a kids plastic bowling set that I'm going to spray paint the pins for today. I'm thinking of painting them orange, purple, or some flourescent/glow in the dark color. I'm going to see what paint I can find.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

hmm.. ive ordered some new printer ink as i ran out yesterday just as I finally got the printer to work, and was about to print out my lovely labels lol..
And i found a really cool black iron lantern for candles in the rubbish that ive brought home. It doesnt have glas in it, so im thinking about maybe decoration it with orange paper or fabric.. maaaybe..


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

i dont know if your black iron candle holder looks similar to mine but i made a PVC Led candle and put in it, heres a pic of the one i made


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

it looks like this:


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I just went online and bought some Halloween soaps. They had some that were Vampire Teeth! I also got two large candy corn and a couple of skull and crossbones. When I get them I will post pics.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I just painted some glass mason jars and painted funny faces on them. Going to put a candle in each and put them on the tables at the party. I am going to start making some chocolate covered halloween oreos later on. That is something I know will stay good for weeks. I still have tons of decorating to do..going to wait til my husband gets home from work to do that.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here are some pics of my living room and entryway done in a spider theme...not too scary but I love these little guys 

























I will try to post pics of my kitchen tomorrow


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

pumpkinpie said:


> Here are some pics of my living room and entryway done in a spider theme...not too scary but I love these little guys
> 
> View attachment 91908
> 
> ...


Nice spider webs! What did you use to stick them to the wall?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I use straight pins (for sewing) they work great...simply nail them with a hammer...they are thin enough they dont leave any noticable marks on the wall when removed.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it looks great, pumpkinpie


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Finally got around to some craft projects today. I touched-up my cauldrons with spray paint (aged metal finish), sprayed some $1 skeletons with glow-in-the dark paint, started engraving a new tombstone, sprayed the pieces for my cemetery fencing. Before bed tonight I'm going to unpack my party kitchen items.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliet comes over today so I am certain we will get something done for our party. Perhaps we can get our cards done or start tackling the dirty garage so my car can be in the garage for the party.


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Today I put string lights in two windows, and put black cheesecloth up for curtains.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oooo very spooky! I have a ton of black creepy cloth that I plan on using for curtains too. But I don't wanna put them up yet incase I have company over from now until the party lol.


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Started working on my guest's asylum patient bracelets which look really really good! also got done putting up scene setters and decorations abit. here's a quick peak


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

That looks awesome! Can you post a picture of your patient bracelets? I'm curious what they look like.



joshspiderman said:


> Started working on my guest's asylum patient bracelets which look really really good! also got done putting up scene setters and decorations abit. here's a quick peak
> 
> View attachment 92024


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Haunt Brewing said:


> That looks awesome! Can you post a picture of your patient bracelets? I'm curious what they look like.


yeah as soon as I get home I can do that(in the office for 3 more hours), they were really easy to make, all I did was buy fair admission paper bracelets, made my own template on excel and printed it on cardstock to thicken it more so it didnt feel cheepy. took clear tape and layed on top to bind it to the bracelet, sticks very well. plus I can also now know who was invited and who came to steal my fire water


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay here are the pics of my kitchen...















Dollar Tree creeppy cloth and crows








My food table...paper mache hutch, paper mache books, paper towel candles and my potion bottles...the only thing I purchased was a $6 skull from Walgreens, 2 Tableclothes and 2 Rats from Dollar Tree


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I am loving the way your kitchen looks! Thank you for sharing these pix


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks so much MissMandy...it's amazing how much of an inpact $16 worth of DollarTree crows and creepy cloth can make...this is by far my favorite room so far. I just love how its creepy and yet a bit elligant  Cant wait to do the front yard...


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow- your kitchen looks fantastic! Your a whiz with the paper mache- those books and hutch look great


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks so much Rosella, this was the first time I had done paper mache since grade school...I made pumpkins, spider egg sacs, books, columns and the hutch...it felt like it took forever but so worth the effort...I love having props that are different from everyone elses (plus you cant beat the savings)...I can't imagine what I would have spent had it not been for Dollar Tree and everyone on this forum inspiring me to try to make it myself


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

here are my prototype patient bracelets, they are a tiny bit stiff but I think that adds character to it


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice job on those, josh 

I just got back from iParty, Spirit and Walmart. Got all my colored light bulbs (4 red, 2 blue & 1 green) and another plastic tray from iParty. Went to Spirit for that jumping spider, but they are totally sold out (online too  ). Ended up grabbing a few more things for Tempt Your Fate prizes (a drinking card game, I <3 zombie key chain & a skull bottle opener)....hey, I had to put that 25% coupon to use some how . Then at Walmart I grabbed another bag of candy to fill the zombie head bowl, another $5 horror movie for a prize, some speakers for my laptop so I can just play everything from iTunes and a Halloween pair of undies (for a bad fate lol)


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

Didn't do much today with work, but this weekend shopped and shopped for the party! We started putting up our bloody border and red striped walls for our cirque theme. Began making my jars of 'oddities" for the kitchen and used spray blood for some wall hangings. So much to do so little time!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

finished up dividing my coins for the coin game...put them in some little "treat" bags with a tag explaining the rules of the game. See pic. 
Also, worked some more on my wine bottle labels. There are a few in the pic.
And did some more decorating!!!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I cleaned up, as our party was this past Saturday, the 8th. Here's a link to some photos of the 14th Annual Boo Bash!

*http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...their-party-weekend-10-8-a-3.html#post1186016*

Eric


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Great stuff, Wolf! 

All I did today (party related) was give my pvc candles another coat of spray paint.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I stuck some bones in a cabinet.  I swear the closer I get to my party (the 22nd) it seems the less I want to do. Everything is _almost_ done but nothing is complete. The witch area needs more moss, the bath needs spider webs, assorted props all need batteries, need more gauze for the mummy bear, the party favors need to be finished, and I haven't even started on the outside!! I don't know why I can't get motivated. _*meep*_


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aww Tanna, girl you need to get your Halloween mojo! I wish I could come down and help ya out for like a week or something lol. Personally, I hate this waiting game. Always happens 2-3 weeks before. My lists are made and I know ALL I have to do, but I just can't get started on it yet! Drives me nuts knowing I have so much to do but it's just to early to do everything.


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

MissMandy, that is exactly where I am at now. Pretty much everything is done, but it's too early to set up. I am getting restless. 
Tanna, maybe you don't wanna finish because then you will have nothing to do.....it's almost like the end of a storm you have been excited to see.....and don't want it to come to an end. I find myself doing that with books. I read through most of it in a couple days, but towards the end, i hesitate to finish.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

awww, thanks ladies.  Miss Mandy you should have just asked me if I wanted some cheese to go along with that whine.  After I was finished feeling sorry for myself, I played some Halloween music and put together my creepy toy display:









a little blurry but you get the idea.

I'm still tired, but now I don't feel so overwhelmed.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL Tanna you are such a witch! But I love ya  And you kinda just freaked me out cuz I'm munching on a mini babybel cheese! I was like, wtf is she a real witch or something? LOL Your shelf looks awesome too.


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Today I made up my own fates for the tempt your fate game that seems to be so popular. They all go with my theme of insane asylum. So like one says, "As fate shall have it, the nurses mixed up your meds today. Go see the hostess for your mystery concoction" AKA mystery shot. So they will all be in balloons for people to pop to get their fate. I'm pumped about it and I hope it goes well. Also bought 24 battery tea lights to place around the apartment.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

lol You want some whine to go along with that cheese? _*hic*_


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Today I made up my own fates for the tempt your fate game that seems to be so popular. They all go with my theme of insane asylum. So like one says, "As fate shall have it, the nurses mixed up your meds today. Go see the hostess for your mystery concoction" AKA mystery shot. So they will all be in balloons for people to pop to get their fate. I'm pumped about it and I hope it goes well. Also bought 24 battery tea lights to place around the apartment.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> lol You want some whine to go along with that cheese? _*hic*_


I need more than that right about now lol


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Last weekend my family broke out some of the Hallweeon decorations and began going to town on our house! Heres a small vid showing all the decorating they did with about a mile of fabric stapled to the ceilings! Its Everywhere! We havent even broke out any of the props yet but already the house looks super creepy! Enjoy...


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

O-M-G!! That's a lot of fabric!! It looks creepy cool!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Holy crap, Jack! They did an awesome job. It looks great! You better hope no one gets sick in next 2 weeks and starts using all that cloth for tissues! LOL


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

LOVE the cloth hanging from the ceiling!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

tied spiders on fishing line and hung them all over the kitchen. They are the glow in the dark ones and I'll have a couple of blacklights in my kitchen / dining area for the party on the 29th. I also strung up some larger spiders (hairy black ones) in the kitchen and in the bathroom. Also put up MORE spider webs! Today, I'm going to test a couple of my party recipes and see how they turn out.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I carved and spray painted some some boards to look like the steel body drwas in the mourge. They sorta look more like filing cabinet draws tho  but I think with the body bady and hospital beds, it'll make sense! 
and make lots of lists ... I am such a list addict!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

rosella_au said:


> and make lots of lists ... I am such a list addict!


I'm the same way! LOL Yesterday I spent a couple of hours planning out the breakdown of what I need to do the week of the party. May sound a little over the top, but it really helps in remembering all of the little things.....like making ice. That's something I always seem to space out!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm the same with lists.... On Tuesday night, I couldn't sleep at all. My head was just spinning with thought after thought, so I got up and came downstairs and sat for an hour writing lists for my party!!! I have 3 lists now. One for things I want to get done or try at least the week before the party (29th), one list of things to do the day before the party (my bf and I took the day off), and the last list is the things I need to get done the day OF the party! ha ha ha!!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Personally, nothing........and I'm at work! Hubby is home cleaning as he has off today.....


----------



## jamesmoore80 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yesterday my girlfriend and I put up 9 drywall sheets that are painted as castle walls. After that we did some shopping for a few small things. When we got home we started applying great stuff to our bucky skeleton to turn it into a charred corpse. We also got a few things in the mail and tested out our punch fountain. I also did a contest on Facebook. The first two people that posted 5 scary movie titles won small prizes. We had 4 more people accept our invite yesterday so it seems like a good way to get people more excited for the party. It was a long day, but we're getting more and more excited for the party as we get more done for it. I'm at work now and adding to our playlist of over 200 songs.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I tried that whole facebook contest thing, james......no bites  No one even took a crack at the question! I know such lame people lol. 

Got some party shopping today, mainly soda and chips.


----------



## jamesmoore80 (Sep 22, 2011)

How did you go about it Mandy? I posted this to the wall and then sent it as a message to everyone. "First contest! The first two people(that accepted our party invite on facebook) that list 5 scary movies on the FB event wall will win a prize, which can be picked up at the party!"

The second winner hadn't even accepted the invite yet so I commented on his answer that he had to accept the invite to be eligible for prizes. Then after they won I sent a picture of all the available prizes to them in the order they won and asked which prize they wanted. After they chose I posted a picture of the prizes they won and congratulated them. I think I'll do it again, but this time on the weekend and see if I get any more responses. I think I'll have to exclude previous winners from playing more contests or else it'll just be people that more frequently on facebook that win each time.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I posted to the wall of the invite and said something like "TRIVIA TIME! First person to answer correctly, wins a prize. Name 5 movie serial killers...." If anyone responded and got it right, then I'd tell them to claim their prize, they'd have to come to the party. But no one even tried to answer.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

Hmmm....now you have me thinking about doing a little contest like that. I still have about 10 or so people that just can't seem to make up their mind about the party and haven't RSVP'd yet. It kinds drives me bananas. I'm always quick to RSVP. But I guess people have their reasons. Maybe I'll try a little trivia contest! - see if it gives them that last little PUSH. ha ha


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

OK on the way home, I stopped by Party City and got some makeup for my costume & a $1.99 Happy Halloween/skull plastic platter. Then stopped by Walgreen's for some black hair color (eek!), more makeup, some candles and a flat iron. Then hit up the Dollar Store for paper plates & napkins & grabbed some more little decorations while there. Also found a "severed" finger ice cube tray. 

When I got home I put my ice cube vampire teeth & skulls in plastic bags as they are easier to store in the freezer. They were in tubs - took up too much room. Filled up the finger tray to start on them.

Plan on shopping for food tomorrow morning & beginning the cooking......off work tomorrow...party Sat. night.


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

I finished up my costume contest prize packs and thanks to Rosella found a few more stores to get decorations! I am getting more and more excited and will start decorating the inside of the house next week (outside has to wait cause it rains and there is a good chance our decorations will get trashed or stolen...great neighbourhood we live in!). I am not sure exactly how many people will end up coming but I know for sure there will be over 40 so it should be good!!


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Today I spray painted pins for a cheapo bowling set that I plan to have available during the party if the weather cooperates. I painted the pins flourescent orange...and I now have the orange fingers to prove it. I wanted to make sure it glows in blacklight in case I'm able to get a blacklight setup outside, so I went in to the "blacklight bathroom" and yup, it glows!  
I wonder what my neighbors were thinking if they saw me... To paint the pins, I unraveled several wire hangers,wrapped them together, and stuck the pins on the wires using the hole in the bottom of each pin. It kinda made a bowling pin mobile that I hung from a tree in the front yard while I painted them.

Jack - I love the fabric hanging from the ceiling and the fact that your family is as in to getting ready for Halloween as you are. I am envious!


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

I also got several items I ordered delivered today. What excitement to find the packages on my doorstep when I got home from work! Some items I am using for prizes, plus a couple items items I'm keeping for myself ...


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

I read through some forum posts... does that count?  
But seriously I just want to comment because you guys are so inspiring. I have been on the forum for a few years but am not very active because I'm usually too busy procrastinating on everything for the party. I was afraid to even look at this thread because I thought it would stress me out even more. Now that I have it's time to get my butt in gear! Thanks for the inspiration!!!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

1031lover said:


> I finished up my costume contest prize packs and thanks to Rosella found a few more stores to get decorations!


No worries, glad I could point you in the right direction 

I re-wrote some of my lists (again lol), much like Miss Mandy, I write down every task I have to do, the smallest ones included otherwise I just forget random things. Other than that, I put creepy photos in frames, covered our dvd display cabinet windows with black paper and polished some of the silver I'm using for the party.


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

I just ordered some cute knic-knacs for the goodie bags and some odds and ends from USTOY.com. Seriously awesome site! I got 7 items (all in groups of 2 or 3 dozen) for only $7.77 + FREE shipping!  This is the first thing I have bought for the party (which is Nov 5). Other than that, I have only put some lists together--Menu, Things 2 Buy & Things to Do...and have the E-Vites with the guest list on FB. I have also been thinking of game ideas and DREAMING about the party!! Yes DREAMING!! ahaha. I had an awesome dream about it last night...obsessed much?!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Went to the grocery store & BJ's first thing this morning & spent the day baking & cooking. Just have 1 more thing to make tonite (the brain/shrimp dip) & then I'm done for tonite!!


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Seems like you had a very prductive day, jenscats5! Is your party tomorrow?!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Bcsgally said:


> Seems like you had a very prductive day, jenscats5! Is your party tomorrow?!


Yes, the party is tomorrow!! Hopefully some people will show up!! Today was VERY productive.....still have some cooking tomorrow (pigs in a blanket to prep & cook, stuffed mushrooms too) and also have to frost the cupcakes.


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

I think the hardest thing for me is to decide when to cook everything!! I still have a while--my party is Nov 5th. Good luck with everything tomorrow! HAVE fun!! & Take LOTS of pictures!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Good luck with your party, jenscat! I'm sure it'll be a blast


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy your party jenscat!! 

I started to trim the bushes in front of the window so I could hang the cat's eye clings and spent _two_ days ripping out bushes, weeding, replanting....Now half the garden is torn up and the other half is still overgrown. Oh man, and my party's in a week! It's not like I don't have other things to do. I swear there's something wrong with my brain. 

*and my back hurts too*


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Put some lights outside last night and bought some food for the party. Today I am starting to make treats that will be ok to store for a couple of weeks. My to-do list is crazy long!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks all!!!! Party should be a blast!!! What a beautiful day too!!

Spent the day putting food together......the dark chocolate mini cupcakes with purple frosting look awesome!!!!

Oh and I dyed my hair black today to go with my costume (vampire).


----------



## fiach3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Working on a dead parrot and frock coat for my daughter's costume.


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Today has been a pretty productive day. Decided on what I'll be for my party-which will be a witch!-and put most of the costume together using stuff I already have  Just need to pick up a few odds and ends to tie it together. & I picked up some things for the costume contest prizes. 3 more weeks till the party!!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Finally got around to clearing a huge mess in the basement that allows me to _get to_ my Halloween stuff. Programmed some DMX sequences on the laptop PC for the Martin scanners, and worked on my promo video some more (which should have been done 2 weeks ago....).

Tomorrow will move some furniture and start bringing sound gear and props up from the basement.


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Worked on my costume trophies.....should have them done tomorrow....then all that's left is cleaning out the middle barn and decorating...whoo hooo party next weekend !!!!


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

I did my first little shopping trip today...to the Dollar Store.  My Dollar Tree still had a TON of Halloween stuff out. & WOW what a selection!! I was nervous about either A) there wouldn't be anything really good or even worth the $1 or---B) there wouldn't be anything left. I was surprised at the quality and the quantity of things there!! Lots and lots for me to work with !! I only picked up a few things. I have to get multiples of some of the items :: The lanterns, bloody cloth, inflatable pumpkin, and the skeleton :: So I wanted to just get one of each to make sure that they all work out and what not. Soo impressed and I can't wait to go back!! My party isn't till the Nov 5th so I still have 3 more weeeks and we're waiting to get most of the decorations till after Halloween (that's why today was my first day out shopping). Another great find there was the black poster board. It was $.50 (I'm not sure what they cost at other stores) but that seemed like a good deal. I'm going to cut out some shapes (ie::Bats, rats..ets) and possibly make some scare signs!  My favorite purchase at the Dollar Tree was the little pumpkin lantern.! It has a little light inside and actually glows!! Haha. I'm a dork.  Here are some pics of the Dollar Tree & The last 2 are what I got


----------



## ZombieSlayerMummy (Oct 3, 2011)

Well we went to Spirit to get makeup for my husband's costume and ended up adding to our Zombie baby collection and bought another prop  oops! It spurred me into action when we got home so the living room is coming along. I put up the huge spider web and spider (waiting on the egg cocoon). I put up some spooky pictures and creepified our chandelier. It's all coming along.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Didn't do a whole lot of party stuff this weekend. I just picked up more items from the market (went to 3 different stores looking for blue corn tortillas!). Today I went through all of my party boxes again and organized everything a bit better, hung up all of my creepy portraits in the dining room and put all of the bad & good fates into a bucket. Now I'm about to put bat silhouettes all over my kitchen cabinets  Oh.. and I also took inventory of the TYF prizes and put them all into my big cauldron. I'm just gonna grab a couple of Dunkin Donuts gift cards to add to it.


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Rewired my light organ after it shorted, setup my light show in the living room, lookin at 9 black light florescent lamps, 2 green spots, 1 red, 1 purple.1 blue and a thunder 500 led american dj strobe. My house will have a nice party atmosphere. Strobe will be connected to my light organ which will be syncing with a thunder and lightning track. Plus Im working on my fog chiller, just bought a cheapo fog machine/ and trash tub, I'm going to set it up near the entry way so low lying fog fills the hallways into the living room.


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> .


I love all of your favors//prizes!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, Bcsgally 

Here's the creepy portraits and bat silhouettes


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Did you make or buy those silhouettes? I just bought some black poster board yesterday and I think I'm just going to cut out bats from that.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I bought them at Dollar Tree


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

I finished my costume trophies, hot glued a tombstone back together that got broke last yr, finished painting up some signs and last but not least burnt the heck outta 2 fingers on both hands with high temp glue......not fun...my party is this weekend and I still have lots to do but I'm getting the hang of only having three fingers per hand!!! LOL


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

*big day for party planning*

Today was a busy party errand day! I put all of the prizes for the fate game in bags and numbered them according to fate. That way I don't have to think too much about which prize goes with which. 

I also borrowed my neighbors 12 foot ladder that the maintenance guy left in his apartment to put up long white tablecloths to partition the "morgue" from the "waiting room". I put the same white tablecloths up in the hallway that is going to the be patient's room, since my walls are green. 

Also bought some glow in the dark paint, and the liquor I need to make brain hemorrhage shots.

My party is the 28th, and I have 15 confirmed attendees. I'm getting very excited!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Thanks, Bcsgally
> 
> Here's the creepy portraits and bat silhouettes


Hey Miss Mandy, are we related? 

Here's my kitchen, still need to add more stuffed crows:


















I like all of your prizes; I wonder what lucky person is going to win that microwave?!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL omg that is too funny! And hell no! Nobody is getting my microwave! LOL


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Thanks, Bcsgally
> 
> Here's the creepy portraits and bat silhouettes



hey hey missmandy!
Hey for your tyf prizes are you letting guest reach in and grab? or y ou will pick the prize out for em?! CAn't decide what I would like to do


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, I'm going to have them reach into the cauldron and grab something out. But I wanna cover the top of the cauldron so they can't see what they're getting.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

spent some time last night hanging our giant spider web over our open staircase - complete with big ole' spider! It glows under the blacklight, so we had to take our blacklights out too (hee hee, just an excuse to do more Halloween-y type stuff) and test out the lighting in the kitchen/dining rooms. We are now thinking we want to purchase/borrow ONE more blacklight!  But even if we didn't, it still looks GREAT! We figured out where we'll set up our bar and the food tables, and we remembered a few more things to write on our lists! Ugh. We'll be so busy on Fri. 28th!! But at least we both have the day off. Yay!


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

my party is on the 29th. i have the 27-29 off work, but work afternoons into the night and a lil hard to catch up on sleep AND work on props and costumes and foods.
im off today sooooo, im getting all the deco gathered together according to room themes and getting all the prizes and trophies and games items together. then im tweeking the to-do-lists. running back n forth to garage to work on projects and back to craft room to work on more stuff lol.
to relax i go back to PC and search for more creepy ideas for the foods and odds n ends for a "just in case" i need something else too lol (would hate to miss out on something  )

also i am working on a second costume to wear for work...they are giving $100 for 1st prize!!!!  $50=2nd and $25=3rd.


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

boogybaby said:


> also i am working on a second costume to wear for work...they are giving $100 for 1st prize!!!!  $50=2nd and $25=3rd.


That's Awesome!!! I would love to work somewhere that gave cash prizes for dressing up on Halloween!!!


----------



## brew8354 (Oct 2, 2010)

I finished the hanging all the creepy pictures going up the staircase tonight.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

wow Brew! That's a LOT of pictures to hang....looks fantastic!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That picture wall is impressive brew!! Great job!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll say that's a lot! Looks fantastic, brew!


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow!! Sooo0oo many pictures!! What a great decoration!!  SUPER creepy!!


----------



## mslamtntv (Oct 26, 2009)

Awesome pictures Brew!

I finished decorating the high ledge in my living room with a graveyard scene. Also finished my creepy curtains for the kitchen. Tonight - outside graveyard and lighting! I have so much left to do, I need a clone... or a zombie assistant.


----------



## nikkidhs (Oct 18, 2011)

im so behind but just finished the graveyard fence.....now onto tombstones


----------



## brew8354 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I'll post pics of the rest of the house after the party, unless...I am done ahead of time LOL, like that will happen! Jumped on here to get some ideas with setting up the bar I think I am just using this to avoid all I have left to do. Hope everyone has a great night and happy decorating!!


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Good luck everyone that has their party this weekend!!  Hope you all get everything done and aren't too stressed out!!  

Today was awesome!! Got everything I need to make :: The Costume Contest prizes, Winking Murderer game prizes, the kiddy bags, and the skittles are for "guess how many skittles are in the jar"--I got an awesome deal on the bags soo I decided to use skittles and use the orange, purple, and green ones. The rest, I'll throw in the kiddy bags. The things on the bottom are little wooden plaques that I'm going to glue ribbon to the top and have a little note that says "Thanks for coming" or something like that for each family to take home. & the green bowl was just cute and I had to have it!  I shopped with my girlfriend so we split everything and she's gonna help me put everything together this weekend ( there's 3 families, including my fiance and I, throwing this party)!! Soo glad I got all of that out of the way. 2 1/2 more weeks till the partyy!

Hope everyone had a splendid hump day!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I went to Lowe's and figured out which insulation board I need to make my "skyline" photo op area, found cellophane to wrap the gift baskets in, bought paint and brushes to start in on the ZAP!...POW!...WHAM! (etc) signs for around the house, and biggest job: started cataloging my karaoke CD's in a notebook that references what song is on what cd. It was a mess last year trying to find songs that people wanted to sing. Should I have done this before?  Absolutely. But I got about 2/3 done this evening. And I made some good headway on the daughter's costume while a friend and I watched a scary movie. All in all a very productive day. Oh yeah, and I made dinner and did some grocery shopping and laundry. WHEW! No wonder I'm so tired.  Good night!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

P.S. brew, the stairway looks aaawwwwesome!!!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

finished rolling up the slips of paper with Fates on them and put them into the balloons so that all we'll have to do is use our helium tank to blow them up on the 29th!  Also, did some food shopping yesterday (all of the non-perishable things I could get, plus some frozen things). Also strung up our blinking eyes lights in the living room, put up MORE spider webs and installed a new hand towel bar in the bathroom (then put some fake mice on the ends).


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

Spray painted bats and TP candles to hang from the ceiling. Plan on finishing up our creepy, bloody eyes and make more potion bottle labels.


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

*So far today...*

(first post on the forum this season... it has been a real "killer" around here.)
I made a final shopping list -our event is Saturday
made a final "to do" list
finished putting up the deck decorations since it has rained everyday this week so far
searched for prize ideas for our voting area that now I am naming a Voting "Boo"th thanks to the forum gurus here
made my red velvet truffle ghost base
posted on the event facebook page
wrapped my ghoul gift 
found my "welcome shot" recipe
Vampire Blood Punch that I will make in bulk and then suck up in large syringes for "welcome shots"
2 Qts Cranberry
2 Ltr 7up or Sprite
Frozen Strawberries in Syrup
Grenadine

Put berries in bowl
add cranberry juice and stir
pour in 7up
add grenadine but do not stir so it floats like blood

for the shots, add some absolute vodka

great as a punch, even better as a shot.... I do not add the vodka to the punch bowl as not all guests will want the adult version, and some prefer it stronger than others.

will be making mini dead turtle cheesecakes and pumpkin fluff later today after I get back from running to go get the last bits from the market for this weekend....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

This is driving me bananas. I know all I have to do, but it's just too early to do anything! Next week of course, I'll be a busy little beaver. I just can't sit still knowing I have a ton to do lol. Just put a bit more webs in the living room. At this point, I think I'm trying to find ANYTHING to do lol.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Grabbed more items at the market on Thursday. You know it's close when you start buying perishable items! LOL Final grocery trip will be either this Wednesday or Thursday. I still have to grab a couple of Dunkin Donuts gift cards for TYF prizes and get all the booze. Other than shopping for these things, I'm enjoying this weekend. Last night hubby and I went to see Paranormal Activity 3, which sucked, but it was still nice to get out of the house. We're headed off in a bit to see my kid brother's football game and then tonight, we're going to Field of Screams


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

Last night I finished lighting in my big tent and touched up the small tent and finished up the garage. Today i will finish the patio lighting, get keg, get hairy buff ingredients, clean house and get hay bales......I think that's about it hahahah party tonight!!!!!


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

*ok so.... 10 hours and counting*

yesterday I finalized the deco in the barn, put up all the corn stalks,ornamental corn, and pumpkins... (what a job)
finished the deserts
made the base of the cheeseball mummy base
put all of the liquid courage out (water, pop, hard liq) now it just needs ice
put up both tents, decorated the "ghoul gift tent"
strung the lights on the deck
put up the rest of the rental tables 
hung the floating reeper
fixed the ghost that is floating in the barn so he would not end up in flames once the candles are lit
lined the drive with old mason jars for candles (it's a long drive)
husband mowed and raked leaves into the graveyard

today
pick up the keg
finish the tablecloths on the outdoor tables
hang lanterns from the trees for candles
pick up Old Carolina BBQ (aka slow simmered flesh)
get everything on ice
move food out to barn
try to locate some straw bales last minute for the bonfire that I completely overlooked
burn the Halloween Mix CD for the DJ 
tweak last minute lighting
print ghoul gift slips
print food name cards
print voting "Boo"th slips for costumes

Sit back have a few shots of Crystal Head Vodka and enjoy my RSVP'd crowd of almost 100

Can't believe it is here, excited as all holy.... but sad by this time tomorrow it will all be over...


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> This is driving me bananas. I know all I have to do, but it's just too early to do anything! Next week of course, I'll be a busy little beaver. I just can't sit still knowing I have a ton to do lol. Just put a bit more webs in the living room. At this point, I think I'm trying to find ANYTHING to do lol.


MissMandy- you can come help me! I am using every free moment I have to work on this party but the problem is I haven't had much free time lately!! My neighbors are actually coming over today to help hang some banners and creepy cloth, etc. I was up til 3am putting giant marshmallows on sticks and covering them in chocolate. I arranged them in in bouquets this morning- they look pretty so the time spent was worth it.  Now on to the next project!!


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

MissMandy, I am in the same boat. I am pretty much done with all I can do ahead of time. Now it's just a waiting game to finish. Maybe I will cut out somemore bats........


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

So many people are giving gifts at their party, I thought I should get a few things together for my driveway party. I made a set of four placemats and might make another set of four like the skeleton ones I made for snigglez reaper present. The box is for four cupcakes or some cookies and I have three of them. the other items are scented halloween soaps. There are two candy corn soaps, a package of two skulls and two cross bones in white and black and two packages of soap that look like vampire teeth. If I get a handle on cleaning my house and garage I may try to make a table runner too.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

BTW, we won't be playing games for the gifts I may just draw numbers or put a sticker under plates.


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is what I have up so far:


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

That webbing looks so cool, I can never get that stuff to look good.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Karaoke is organized, "cityscape' is cut out, painted and drying, pillars for gargoykes painted, checked out the new owners at the caterer I used for YEARS and I'm afraid thats a no go, so will be getting sammies elsewhere this year (local grocery store does good catering, and they only need 48hr notice, thank goodness), made some headway on costumes. Now we are going to get cleaned up, eat some dinner, and I might do some more costume sewing while we snuggle up to watch HGTV's Halloween special at 8pm. Or not. 

The person who did the _most_ for my party today is badgirl...she sent me some "wanted posters" that will really enhance my "Heroes and Villians" theme. All I have to do is get them printed! Thanks, badgirl!!!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

That was really cool of Badgirl!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Just mixed up a batch of mystery shot for TYF.....MWUAHAHAHA! Also put labels on all of the bottles of soda. Still have to go and get the booze today.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

And so it begins! I have things to do every day this week for the party on Saturday. Luckily, I spent some time planning & breaking down all that needs to be done each day. On the list for today is: hang up creepy cloth curtains, set up pvc candles, determine where to put spot and strobe lights, dust the entire house and clean all kitchen appliances. I can't believe how fast this month has gone by! This week is so exciting for me


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Ahh how exciting, Miss Mandy!! I hope I can be busy everyday before my party (Nov 5th) ! Although there is still A LOT to do, I got a lot of things done this weekend :: including the goody bags for the kids, counted out all the skittles for (guess how many are in the jar) and got the rest of the shopping done for the costume and murdering game prizes. I don't think I'll start really cramming till next week. We're having the party over at our friend's house so, unfortunately, all I can do is buy decorations (and what not) and just wait till next week to set everything up! My girlfriend's think I'm crazy and over obsessive for having a few lists of things we have to get done and do. I don't think I'm crazy--just organized and excited.!! 

Picture of what I've done--and the work station.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Just mixed up a batch of mystery shot for TYF.....MWUAHAHAHA! Also put labels on all of the bottles of soda. Still have to go and get the booze today.


Awesome! Mystery shots are fun!! We have a mystery shot as well that we call the Beaker Shot since it's in a science beaker. We also do a drink menu and are doing a couple of batches of infused vodka - pumpkin spice vodka that we'll mix with apple cider....and Black Death - black licorice candy sticks in a fifth of vodka for shots. We usually have about 5 different cocktails and 4-5 shots.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Mystery shots are fun for those NOT drinking them LOL. I didn't even wanna taste it, I mixed all kinds of crap in there haha. 

Today was fairly easy. All I did was wash all cups & shot glasses, wash and label all serving trays and bowls plus both punch bowls, got the Winking Murderer game set up and got all the laundry done and out of the way. Tomorrow the baking starts!


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

All those final touches are still lingering for me. I feel like every time I get a jump on cleaning up for the party on Friday it gets messy again. My co-hostess just got back from a long weekend and the kitchen is trashed again :/ Major work to be done tomorrow, but at least I like doing it


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

Whole inside of the house is decorated, started on my peanut butter eyeballs (they look great but are very time consuming!), botched a batch of witches fingers so I am doing a new batch today, carving pumpkins (we will have about 10 to do) tomorrow. I am getting so excited and I can't believe the party is in a few days!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I know what you mean, 1031lover! It's like, I know the party is THIS Saturday, but it seems unreal to me lol. I've been planning and prepping for 6 months now. I can't believe it's finally here  But it will be over in a flash....so enjoy the anticipation now!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

MissMandy said:


> I know what you mean, 1031lover! It's like, I know the party is THIS Saturday, but it seems unreal to me lol. I've been planning and prepping for 6 months now. I can't believe it's finally here  But it will be over in a flash....so enjoy the anticipation now!



Amen, sister!! It goes by in a flash after all the prepping, doesn't it???

Let's see....today I: made the ballot box for the costume contest, just about finished the Jessie Toy Story shirt, did finish the hat, put the tissue paper on the windows of the cityscape and figured out how to light it so the windows look like they are glowing, did some alterations to one of my costume pieces so that Marge will look like a proper Sheriff, emailed some other things to Staples so that they can print them for me (I gave up on making my own comic book words to hang on the wall), finished putting up black plastic around the screen porch so we can use it no matter what the weather, hung the flame pots on the screen porch, cut out around the edges of the Wanted Posters, made reservations at the vet to board the dogs on Sat night (believe me, it's just easier),printed out Superman logo to put on a blue cape that I will then hang on a hook where we usually hang our jackets in the kitchen, made dinner. 

Now I'm going to work on attaching Jessie's chaps to a pair of jeans...that part is driving me crazy. I don't sew, so don't have a sewing machine, and am doing it by hand. I must be crazy!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

And the baking begins!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

You guys are getting me all excited! I wish I wasn't at work right now!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

went out this afternoon and did my food shopping - perishable stuff....not just canned stuff! ha ha.
I really need to start keeping a notepad on my bedside stand - seems that as I'm laying in bed, in that 1/2 awake, 1/2 asleep state, THAT'S when I always think of things I want or need to do!  LOL
I even dream about the party sometimes. Am I strange? heee heeeee


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

very nice grouping of creepy pictures, brew8354.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

The house is about 75% decorated, and my to-do list is a mile long but I'm going to have to cut some of the list this year. FINALLY went to the doctor after 3 weeks of a relentless tickling cough and fatigue....diagnosis: walking pneumonia. So, no painting or strenuous climbing of ladders in preparation for Saturday's big shindig. 
Good news is I should be back to myself by the weekend and ready to indulge in the fun 
Today I finished creating my menu and final shopping list. Downloaded the photo booth app onto my ipad, and created the signs/instructions for my guests to use the photo booth area. Printed out my Costume contest ballots, hung the Villain Wanted posters, created comic book style food labels, and got down and washed the crock pots and beverage dispenser. If I get a little done each day I am hoping to not be overwhelmed on Saturday.....who am I kidding?!?


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

jakiedoodle said:


> went out this afternoon and did my food shopping - perishable stuff....not just canned stuff! ha ha.
> I really need to start keeping a notepad on my bedside stand - seems that as I'm laying in bed, in that 1/2 awake, 1/2 asleep state, THAT'S when I always think of things I want or need to do!  LOL
> I even dream about the party sometimes. Am I strange? heee heeeee


HAha I do the sameee thing!!!!  I get the most ideas at night as I'm about to fall asleep--then the more I think about it, the more I get excited and can't fall asleep.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I worked on cleaning my garage all morning. I actually parked my car in the garage! It has been a year since it has seen the inside of the garage, my husband is going to think I went off somewhere when he gets home tonight. Now the driveway will be available for the serving table on the 30th!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I got even _more _stressed!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

So far I've moved around the living room furniture, set up the banquet tables & chairs, made onion dip and carved 3 pumpkins.....all while singing along to Halloween music lol. I need to put webs outside, but it's raining  Now, off to vacuum the entire house and make some scream cheese brownies!


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

I got my black light fluorescent tubes for my under-cabinet lights in the kitchen! Had ordered them and dang, they look AWESOME. My challenge is not washing them out too much with white ambient overhead light. 

But last night I put in some colored bulbs around, with more to do.

Picking up the hay bales tomorrow AM, getting the balloons inflated with helium (with the Tempt Your Fate scrolls inserted inside), and then final prep.

Most of the decorating is done and my wife, who is an angel, gave me carte blanche to mess with her kitchen, so I've moved stuff around, stashed countertop appliances. 

And I bought booze and froze my bottles for my irrigation tube fog chiller.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ahhh I'm finally sitting down  Mah tootsies hurt! Got a bunch more to do tomorrow!


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

I put together the prizes for the costume contest. I still need to put one more prize together for my 3 categories. The first one is for best couple. I have an awesome group of friends who all have great sense of humors (hence the KY).  The second is a prize pack I put together today. I might add a scary movie to it. Can't decide if I want it for "Best Overall" or "Most Creative"... I guess I will decide once I put together the third prize. What do ya'll think?!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Great prizes, Bcsgally  Ya shoulda got the warming KY. It's really good.....not that I know from personal experience or anything


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL!! Well, my girlfriend is a couponer and had like 10 of those reg boxes.  I think we're going add these funny condoms that say "BIG" on them. hahahaa


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL that's great. Or maybe glow in the dark condoms. Hey, even Mr Winkie should dress up for Halloween!


----------



## Cylence (Oct 2, 2010)

Yesterday I made a bunch of fake blood. (For my first time, I'm pretty proud of the way it turned out).

Today, I made some bloody tombstones to go around our party area and took some cheesecloth outside & slung blood all over them. 
It looks like a crime scene in the front of my house. lol


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> LOL that's great. Or maybe glow in the dark condoms. Hey, even Mr Winkie should dress up for Halloween!


HAHHAA!!! MissMandy!! That's hilarious!!  But yes, yes he should!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL damn skippy!

Well, I've been up since 2:30am. I knew falling asleep at 9pm was a bad idea! Now, I've got pumpkin seeds roasting in the oven at 4am lol. Hoping to get a head start on everything I have to do today since I'm up so dang early. Then hopefully I can sneak in a nap at some point.


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness, MissMandy!! That is tooo early! lol. Well, the hubby was up at 3 (for work :: Army) and I was up at 6:45--but that was to go work out. I hope I am able to get some sleep the day before my party (next Friday) ! & I hope you get a nap in at some point!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

As soon as hubby left for work at 7:30, I hopped right back into bed lol. My mind was racing so I didn't actually fall asleep til around 8:30ish. But at least I got a couple more hours of sleep. If I didn't do all those things in the wee hours of the morning, I'd be so screwed right now lol.


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Well then I guess it was a good thing!! Glad you got some sleep!! Hope you get some tonight as well!! Good luck on all your (&everyone else's) last minute planning/decoration/baking!!! Don't stress out too much & remember :: TO HAVE FUN!! No one will notice if you forgot to put something out!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Finished the speech bubbles for my comic theme photobooth, did the last bit of grocery shopping, got last minute rsvp's for 8 more guests (yeah!!, and ugh!! all at the same time), and packed a suitcase for my kids---headed to grandma's in the morning (wahoo!)


----------



## ZombieSlayerMummy (Oct 3, 2011)

I made my spell book for the witch's table, printed out all of our game stuff, now I'm working on ballots. Haven't gotten to any cleaning yet today nor have I started cooking any thing. Oh well. I have tomorrow LOL! Plus I will stay up late tonight. My husband finally came up with a costume. And I am trying to figure out the best way to make it work this late in the game.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmm chicken nuggets! Sorry, it's 6:30pm and I'm finally eating something today lol. Let's see now...what have I done today? I made the spinich dip, made the troll snot dip, washed & cut all the veggies for the puking pumpkin platter, baked pumpkin seeds, cooked the shaved steak & onions for the bat wing bites, cooked the ground beef & black beans for the bubbling cauldron dip, cooked the chicken filling for the spicy skeleton ribs, made deviled eyes, cleaned the entire bathroom & added more spiders, put tablecloths on all of the tables & set up all the trays/plates/cups/napkins/food labels, put in all the colored light bulbs throughout the house, made ice like 10 times lol, washed dishes about a dozen times and made yet another trip to the liquor store (totally forgot to buy rum for the punch!). All I have left to do before bed is set up the baking trays with parchment paper (one less thing to do tomorrow), sweep & wash the floors and run the dishwasher. Whew! I must say, I'm pooped, but nowhere near as tired or stressed out as I was last year. I think I spread everything out WAY better this year! Could still use a massage though


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 23, 2010)

Got our witch table set up in the black light room. 

I have one of those misters in the cauldron and have a few of my home made PVC candles to the left.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks great, Mastermind!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks MissMandy! We are having our party tomorrow night and have so much more to do. My biggest challenge will be getting my flying crank ghost to look right.


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow MissMandy! You've been busy! You've put my list to shame! 

Today, I put up spiderwebs inside, changed the light bulbs in the bathrooms (one with blacklights and one with red), cleaned out clutter from kitchen, den, and living room, finished the party favors and prizes, made ice and ice skull for punch, bought final groceries for tomorrow, and made jello shots.

Still have quite a bit for tomorrow. I was hoping to get the baking at least started today but that's not happening. I may need to cut the list some but we will see how it goes. 
Have fun!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Musicl1, love the look of your witch and cauldron. Sounds like you have a good start on everything.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Everyone sounds like they are getting so much done, way to go! I did not get as much done yesterday as I had hoped. My witch's hats are finished and I made the mini candy bars into coffins, I just used those little Wilton bones for handles on each end of the mini candy bars. Tomorrow I will make sugar cookies in the shape of tombstones and pumpkins. I decided since I have cupcakes, I am not going to make a cake. 

I am going to go back to bed now, but later today, I will do sugar cookies, wrap gifts, put out some more spider web outside. Start chilling soda. I also want to clean off the outdoor serving table and get that into the driveway area. 

Thanks to everyone here, I think I have a pretty good handle on all the prep work and details.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Today is the big day! I have lots to do. Was hoping to sleep a little later than 6am cuz I definitely will not have time to nap today, but at least I didn't get up at 2am again lol. To anyone who's having their parties today ~ HAVE A BLAST!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I got everything swept and the bathroom is clean and decorated. I laid bloody footprints down leading to the bathroom. I finished making the caskets, got the gifts wrapped. Borrowed three card tables, printed out the food labels and labeled the soda and salad dressings. Soda is chilling. Tomorrow I will clean the tables and start setting them up for prizes and name tags and food. I think I am pretty much on target and things are running smoothly.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Clean up the aftermath of the party lol... emptying the bags of bottles into the recycling bin was funny this morning. Definately sounded of the boozy fun we had.


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ditto on the aftermath! Lol. But I'm surprised at how much beer we actually have left too. I guess i really went overboard on the drinks. I told my husband we have a lot of drinking to do!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, I have my spaghetti sauce simmering, jello brain mold is cooling in the refrigerator my deserts are plated and covered. Meat balls will only take 35 minutes to bake and the breadsticks will only take 13 minutes at 375. Tables have arrived and my husband is going out for the salad bowls I forgot and 5 pumpkins we will carve either before the party or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Since everything seems to be going so smoothly I may put a dozen cupcakes in the oven box them up and give them away as prizes. If put chocolate frosting on them with crumbled cookie and nuts and a gummy worm I think they would be cute. I am going to off to do that.


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ghouliet, those all look amazing! And congrats for being on schedule. I hope you have a great party!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

These came out well and I think people will love getting them as a prize.


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow everything looks fantastic, Ghouliet!!! I love the idea as those cupcakes as a prize.!! What did you put ontop of those last ones?! Nuts and cookies?! I would love to make them for my party (Nov 5th) !! Also, I absolutely love you spider tiered platters!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bcsqally, Thanks. The tiered platters were from JoAnnes. I got them on sale. As for the cupcakes. I got the boxes at 30% off at Micheal's. The cupcake are were chocolate cupcakes with Chocolate Pillsbury canned frosting on them, then I dipped them in a mixture of dutch chocolate cookie (broken in little bits) and finely chopped walnuts. I poked a hole in the top of the cupcake and put in a gummy worm. Then I dabbed a little frosting on the bottom of the second gummy worm and laid it on top the cupcake. These were really quick and easy to make.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

My party went off well. The last guest left at about 11:40. People raved about the spaghetti sauce, (Rat meat sauce) and how creative everything was. Many of them told me I have to make this party an annual event. I had a good time and I think my guests did too. I will post some pictures lil ghouliette took tomorrow. I think I will go to bed now, I am tired but happy.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Everything looks awesome, Ghouliet! I'm so glad the party went well for you as well as everyone else here  

My party turned out well, despite 6 people not showing up  Kinda sad but also glad that it's over. Talk about bitter sweet!


----------

